# West end of Glasgow - Lost Poodle



## Eithne (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi all,

I would be grateful if anyone in the Glasgow area especially around the Dorchester Avenue area near Anniesland can keep an eye out for a female white poodle who answers to the name Gem.

She went missing yesterday evening at approximately 7pm on her evening walk. She is approximately 10 years old and is wearing a pink flowery collar.

The photo below was taken at the weekend. My friend is absolutely devestated so any help or sightings would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Just wondering if there is any good news on Gem ...Has she been found yet?


----------

